# Catalina Island - first visit, what do do in 5 hours?



## winger (Jun 28, 2011)

OK, so we are going to Calatina Island for the first time next week, just DW, myself and the two kiddos (approx ages 7 and 9).  We will be on the island for approximately 5 hours.  We plan on just walking from the pier to the Casino, taking in the town along the way.  Then we will get a quick lunch at a local place.  

*We would like suggestions on specific things to see/do.  For example, are there things or shops we should not miss during our walk to the Casino?  Also, will simply seeing thing inside of Avalon take up the entire time we are there?

One criteria to keep in mind is we do not want to rush the day - just want to take it easy (it is vacation, after all, LOL)*

We originally were going to take the trolley up to see the The Wrigley Memorial & Botanical Gardens, but have decided not to because:  1) we felt the kids probably won't enjoy it (and we confirmed by speaking to them and showing them some photos of the place)  and  2) it would eat up a good chunk of our time on island just going to/from the Memorial plus the actual walking inside of it.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 28, 2011)

Several years back when I was on a cruise that had a stop on Catalina, there were a couple of tours available that only took an hour or so.  One was of the town, and I'd recommend that one.  The other one went up to the airport and back.  It was the same drive both up and back so it was kind of repetitive.


----------



## billwright1 (Jun 28, 2011)

We had a great time having lunch at Mount Ada. this is the former home of Wrigley who had owned the entire island and is now a rather exclusive Bed & Breakfast.
They are open to the public for lunch if you make reservations ahead of time. The cost was $35.00 for lunch. You can arrive anytime between noon and 3 PM and have the use of the entire grounds and first floor. There is a bar set up and snacks and you can relax and then eat lunch whenever you are ready.
You have to take a taxi from downtown. You get a view of the entire town from there and it is really something that we remember often and one of the best experiences we have had.
I agree that the "country" tour is not worth the time. The town is small and has a few nice restaurants and some ordinary shops. You can see the harbor walking around and that is about it.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 28, 2011)

Check into renting a golf cart - makes it easier and quicker to get around, and you can check things out on your own schedule, and not be beholden to a tour.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 28, 2011)

CapriciousC said:


> Check into renting a golf cart - makes it easier and quicker to get around, and you can check things out on your own schedule, and not be beholden to a tour.



I just found the city tour interesting as I learned a lot more than I would have on my own.   Plus with someone else driving I can see the area.


----------



## winger (Jun 28, 2011)

billwright1 said:


> We had a great time having lunch at Mount Ada. this is the former home of Wrigley who had owned the entire island and is now a rather exclusive Bed & Breakfast.
> They are open to the public for lunch if you make reservations ahead of time. The cost was $35.00 for lunch. You can arrive anytime between noon and 3 PM and have the use of the entire grounds and first floor. There is a bar set up and snacks and you can relax and then eat lunch whenever you are ready.
> You have to take a taxi from downtown. You get a view of the entire town from there and it is really something that we remember often and one of the best experiences we have had.
> I agree that the "country" tour is not worth the time. The town is small and has a few nice restaurants and some ordinary shops. You can see the harbor walking around and that is about it.



I contacted the Inn.

1) Kids' price for lunch is $16.50
2) Reserverations are highly recommended.  They fill up fast.

===> I forgot to post this yesterday. By the afternoon, their lunches for next Mon, Tues, Wed (we are going Tuesday) were already all booked.  I guess we need to find another place to eat.


----------



## winger (Jun 28, 2011)

CapriciousC said:


> Check into renting a golf cart - makes it easier and quicker to get around, and you can check things out on your own schedule, and not be beholden to a tour.


Good point.



			
				Luane said:
			
		

> I just found the city tour interesting as I learned a lot more than I would have on my own. Plus with someone else driving I can see the area.


 Good point

DW and I will discuss which option (good to have these) we would like to go with.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 28, 2011)

If it happens to be someone's birthday on the day you go, one of the boat companies is offering free trips on you birthday.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 29, 2011)

Luanne said:


> I just found the city tour interesting as I learned a lot more than I would have on my own.   Plus with someone else driving I can see the area.



That's a good point.  My husband's grandparents lived on Catalina in the 1920s - his grandfather was a carpenter and worked on building the Casino - so I had a built-in tour guide 

The history of the island is interesting, so there are definite benefits to taking a tour.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 29, 2011)

Two things I'd  point out.  You are wise to decide not to go to the Botanical Gardens.  I went, not realizing that it was a desert habitat.  The gardens were similar to what we have at home, and not that interesting.  How much cacti and yucca can you look at, after all.

If you decide on as golf cart, be prepared for a surprise or two.  First, if you have ever driven a golf cart, it won't be the same.  They are gasoline powered, so you think they'll be powerful, but they are governed down to about 15 mph.  And you'll be given a map with streets to avoid.  Take their advice, or you'll get stuck.  

Fern


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 29, 2011)

ricoba said:


> If it happens to be someone's birthday on the day you go, one of the boat companies is offering free trips on you birthday.



http://www.catalinaexpress.com/birthday_promo.php


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 3, 2011)

Several articles appeared recently in the LA Times (three today) about things to do on Catalina Island:

11 micro-itineraries for Long Beach, San Pedro and Catalina Island

Planning your trip to Long Beach, San Pedro and Catalina Island

An ex-Beatle wife brings the Age of Aquarius back to Catalina Island

Santa Catalina Island: A chance to walk the ocean floor

Interactive map: Places to shop, eat and sleep in Long Beach, San Pedro and Catalina Island

Sail aboard a tall ship from San Diego to Catalina Island -- and kayak a bit too

Catalina Express says 'happy birthday' with free boat ride to Catalina Island

Hollywood's Island Back Lot

It's Island Time


----------



## winger (Jul 4, 2011)

UWSurfer said:


> Several article appeared recently in the LA Times (three today) about things to do on Catalina Island:
> 
> 11 micro-itineraries for Long Beach, San Pedro and Catalina Island
> 
> ...


Thanks - I will be looking through this tonight after dinner.

Here is where we are going to lunch based on a recommendation - we have a serious urge for fish n chips !
http://www.armstrongseafood.com


----------



## heathpack (Jul 5, 2011)

In Avalon, you should consider a water-based activity.  Glass bottom boat ride, "submarine" or possibly snorkeling to see the kelp forests.

The Casino is nice, there is a tour there but we have never taken it. 

H


----------

